# How to teach dog to say "Mama", "I love you", etc.



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone here has ever successfully taught their dog to say "mama" or "I love you" (or any other phrases)? I've seen many videos on youtube of dogs "saying" these expressions, and I'd love to know how to try teaching it to Ava. She has already learned to speak on command, so I'm assuming that would be a good starting point. Any ideas on how to proceed?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dakoda kind of did it naturally. When she REALLY wanted my attention as a baby, she would growl. My parents would say "Mama" every time so that she would succeed. Eventually, she just started growling in a way that sounded like "Mama." 

Not sure how to train it otherwise


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine said it once but she was only moaning and making strange vocalizations. Most of the dogs I see on the internet that tend to form like-sounding "words" are talkative Siberian Huskies and boxers plus some smaller breeds.


----------

